# Getting Certified to Charter



## cogzoid (Mar 7, 2006)

I am new to the chartering world. What type of certification would I need to get to charter a boat in Europe, and how do I go about getting it? How much does it typically cost? Anyone know where I should go to get certified in Southern California? How hard is it?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As far as Greece is concerned, I know for sure that you need a certification from a sailing school, a sailing club etc. A paper like a diploma that shows that you had sailing lessons (and passed them!)

It costed me in Greece 200 Euros, 5 years ago


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Charter certified*

If you plan to charter a bare boat in europe you will need a sailing license. If coming from the USA the ASA has courses you can take. If you want to learn in Europe the ASA has certified schools in Greece. Here you can learn and cruise the greek islands at the same time, check out
www.athenssailingacademy.com they run 7 day courses for novice sailors


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Very well informed sailm25! only, these are charterers. The official source for Greece is http://www.sailing.gr/sailing_clubs/


----------



## Mark2 (May 9, 2005)

Regarding sailing licence in the Mediterranean, bareboat charterers are required to have a sailing licence in most of the counties in the Med, plus a VHF licence in Croatia. ASA issues a `International Proficiency certificate' for yacht helmsman navigating Mediterranean Waters and you can obtain that certificate (that substitutes for the licence) by completing their courses through to ASA 104 Bareboat charter. This will let you bareboat in all the countries around the Med plus Croatia. US Sailing has a similar certificate.
It costs $25 and you apply to tthe ASA head office in Marina del Rey.


----------

